
An awesome set of JavaScript snippets for VIM with support of ES2015 and Node.js - grvcoelho
https://grvcoelho.github.io/vim-javascript-snippets
======
grvcoelho
This is a work in progress. More snippets will be added soon. Fell free to
submit your snippets! :)

